# Wenig Frames beim spielen



## Rysuss (5. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich spiele WoW auf meinem Laptop. 

- Core2Duo (2x 2,2ghz)
- 3 GB ram
- ati x1200 (glaube die ist das problem)
- usw.....

Immer wenn ich in Dalaran stehe, falle ich auf höchstens 5 fps runter.... macht echt keinen spass mehr... Das gleiche Probleme bei Instanzen ab 10 Mann.... Ein vernünftiger Bosskampf kommt so bei mir leider nicht zu stande.

Ich benutze nur die nötigsten Addons wie DBM, Recount, usw.....

Kann mir wer vielleicht sagen, wie ich meine Leistung optimieren kann ??

Weil eine neue Grafikkarte in Laptops einbauen geht ja soweit ich weiß nicht -.- Und mein PC macht Wotlk net mehr mit xD

Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen =)

MfG

Rysuss


----------



## Vudis (5. Januar 2010)

Also an der Leistung deines Rechners wirds denk ich nicht liegen es sei denn du hast wirklich alle grafikeinstellungen auf max
wie siehts denn mit der i-net leitung aus?


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2010)

Zur Grafikkarte:


> Für Spieler kaum geignet. Nur alte Spiele, wie Quake 3 Arena oder Warcraft 3  lassen sich in 1024x768 mit hohen Details flüssig spielen.  Aktuelle, anspruchsvolle, Spiele wie FEAR, Doom 3, Quake 4 sind kaum oder gar nicht spielbar. Manche Strategiespiele, wie Age of Empires 3 lassen sich jedoch mit minimalen Details knapp als spielbar bezeichnen (20-25 fps). [Getestet mit einem FuSi Amilo Pa 2510]


@ Vudis: Auja, Fachpersonal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (5. Januar 2010)

die inetleitung hat doch mit den fps nix zu tun
stell mal die grafikeinstellungen runtern wenns geht


----------



## Rysuss (5. Januar 2010)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> die inetleitung hat doch mit den fps nix zu tun
> stell mal die grafikeinstellungen runtern wenns geht



Hab ne 6000er Leitung, von daher kommt das eh nicht in Frage ;-)

Meine Grafikeinstellungen sind schon alle im Keller.... 

Aber sooo alt ist das Teil noch gar net..... Wird jetzt nächsten Monat 2 Jahre... Die Grafikkarte saugt auch die Leistung ausm Ram-Speicher.... Wie macht man das denn, das man der Grafik mehr Leistung gibt ?? Weil wennich mir die Einstellungen im ATI-Tool anschaue, ist der Speicher der Graka auf 128mb eingestellt.... (dediziert oder sowas)

Bei meinen 3GB ram könnte ich meiner Graka ja noch bisschen was abgeben....

Oder wie sieht es mit einer neuen Karte aus, wo kann man die kaufen, was kosten die und WIE BAUT MAN DIE EIN xD


----------



## Darkdamien (5. Januar 2010)

neue grafik im laptop geht meines wissens nicht bzw nur bei ein paar wenigen modellen


----------



## Gorb001 (5. Januar 2010)

Eine aktuelle Grafikkarte sollte das Problem lösen.

Edit: Da stellt sich erstmal die Frage ob du in deinen Laptop überhaupt eine externe Graka einbauen kannst?


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen, dich in der Technik-Ecke hier beraten zu lassen und nach günstigen alternativen für deinen zu alten Desktop zu suchen macht mehr Sinn.

Dein Lappi respektive dessen Grafikkarte ist, schlicht und einfach gesagt, zu schwach auf der Brust und für das Geld welches du beim Aufrüsten der Grafikkarte bezahlen müsstest (sofern überhaupt möglich) kriegst du schon fast einen neuen und viel besseren Desktop-PC.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2010)

Klar, bisschen Lötzinn, paar Kupferkabel und ein wenig Panzertape und die Sache ist geritzt...
Viel Möglichkeiten hat der TE nicht. Die Grafikkarte ist für Spiele absolut ungeeignet. Viel machen kann man da nicht mehr, und einen Laptop aufrüsten ist entweder nicht möglich oder zu teuer, da in der Regel Office-Laptops keine Möglichkeit beiten und Spiele Laptops enorm teuer sind.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Klar, bisschen Lötzinn, paar Kupferkabel und ein wenig Panzertape und die Sache ist geritzt...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hrhrhr...


----------



## Rysuss (5. Januar 2010)

Und wie schauts mit Grafikkarte-übertakten aus ??? Wie gesagt, sie nutzt bis jetzt nur ihren 128mb speicher, läuft jedoch in Verbindung mim Ram-Arbeitsspeicher... Wenn ich der Karte sagen wir mal 500mb ram vom arbeitsspeicher geben würde, geht´s dann ???


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2010)

Rysuss schrieb:


> Und wie schauts mit Grafikkarte-übertakten aus ??? Wie gesagt, sie nutzt bis jetzt nur ihren 128mb speicher, läuft jedoch in Verbindung mim Ram-Arbeitsspeicher... Wenn ich der Karte sagen wir mal 500mb ram vom arbeitsspeicher geben würde, geht´s dann ???


Übertakten:
Kurz gesagt, das bringt es nicht und wird deinen Lappi auf Dauer Richtung Müllkippe befördern (höhere Hitzeentwicklung, Energieverbrauch etc.pp.).

Der Speicher:
Habe noch nie gehört, dass man RAM "abgeben" kann, von daher würde ich sagen - Speicher abgegebn kannst du nicht... die 128MB bleiben 128MB. Wenn ich mich irre, was durchaus möglich ist, verbessert mich bitte.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Tipp von jemand der das gleiche Problem hatte:

RECOUNT Killen. Das Ding ist nur als Schwanzmeter "Sorry für den Ausdruck" gut. Und es Frist mehr Resourcen als ein Fetter Mensch Mc Donalds Müll.
Jedes Addon welches die Geschehnisse so wie Recount notiert ist ein Recourcen Fresser. Daher weg damit.

DBM ist okay und auch Wichtig. 

Aber Definiert mal was usw so alles ist?

Beim Raiden brauchst du mit Sicherheit so Mist wie Atlas Loot nicht. Daher bei der Charakter Auswahl nicht auf Welt Betreten Klicken sondern auf Addons. Und alles Abklicken was du nicht wirklich brauchst. 

Und um mal Scheiße Ehrlich zu sein wenn du Spielen kannst und deine Gruppe Raid auch brauchst du auch kein Omen. Wenn du spielen kannst solltest du in etwa wissen wann du gefahr läufst Agro zu ziehen. Also weg damit denn das Frist auch Resourcen. 

Ansonsten noch den Tipp mach mal ein Treiber Up-Date von deiner G-Karte. Das kann auch schon viel helfen.

Und ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das du im Hintergrund so Mist wie E-Mule oder ähnliche und ICQ laufen hast. Das wäre so als wenn du den ADAC Anrufst und sagst "Mein Auto ist plötzlich ausgegangen" und die schauen in deinen Tank und der ist so trocken wie eine Wüste.

Und zum Schluß noch den Tipp: Schau bei WOW mal nach den G-Einstellungen. Und schraub da mal die Partikeldichte sowie einige andere Dinge "Schatten und so" runter. Das soll auch vielen Leuten geholfen haben.


Mfg Durag


----------



## venkador (5. Januar 2010)

ich hab mein laptop grafikkarte auch overclocked aber man musses ja nich gleich übertreiben und das maximum raustackten XD es gibt gewisse tools die das was deine grafikkarte in kombination mit dem kühler verträgt ausrechnet und anzeigt auf was du overclocken kannst, weiß nich mehr wie das teil hies aber lief ma bei giga


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dich in der Technik-Ecke hier beraten zu lassen und nach günstigen alternativen für deinen zu alten Desktop zu suchen macht mehr Sinn.
> 
> Dein Lappi respektive dessen Grafikkarte ist, schlicht und einfach gesagt, zu schwach auf der Brust und für das Geld welches du beim Aufrüsten der Grafikkarte bezahlen müsstest (sofern überhaupt möglich) kriegst du schon fast einen neuen und viel besseren Desktop-PC.



Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das dies nicht Stimmt. Aber denk mal an vor 5 Jahren als WOW raus kam. Da hat es solche Rechner nicht gegeben. Oder waren High End Geräte. 
Und an den Anforderungen in WOW hat sich wenig getan. WOW ist alles andere als ein Rechner und G-Kart Intensives Spiel. 
Mit ein wenig Einstellungen kann man da schon viel machen. 

Sämtliche Private Chat Channel würde ich auch aus stellen. Daten die darüber nicht rein kommen können deinen Rechner auch nicht belasten.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Sämtliche Private Chat Channel würde ich auch aus stellen. Daten die darüber nicht rein kommen können deinen Rechner auch nicht belasten.


Also nu übertreib mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gewaltigen Datenmengen eines Chat-Kanals in WoW sollte ein Rechner doch noch verkraften.
Und die Anforderungen von WoW sind natürlich gestiegen. Mehr Effekte zum Beispiel.


----------



## Abrox (5. Januar 2010)

Nenn uns mal genau deine Grafikkarte.

Aus Erfahrungen weiss ich, dass ein Laptop mehr Leistung haben muss um mit einem Stand PC mithalten zu können.

Bis auf meine Grafikkarte haben wir beides nämlich ziemlich identisch.


Ansonsten:

Recount gegen Skada tauschen:
Kann mehr, frisst weniger Speicher.
So kann man sich zum Beispiel Omen sparen.

BigWigs frisst auch weniger als DBM. Aber ist Geschmackssache welches man nimmt.


Noch eine Möglichkeit:

Addons die man grad nicht braucht deaktivieren.


Wenn alles nichts hilft:
Lädst du Veraltete Addons? Die können die Performance auch ganz schön drücken.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (5. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wars anfangs ähnlich.... ich hab seit x jahren keine kohlen mehr für meinen rechner ausgegeben weil ich mir zu geizig bin allein für wow n neues system aufzustellen/kaufen^^..... jetz fragt sich einfach ob du pvp zockst oder pve.... 

in meinem fall ist es pve, ich habe einfach die sichtweite deutlich reduziert, weils mich nich interessiert was 5km vor mir passiert^^.... gerade als heiler brauch ich sowas nicht, dazu hab ich sämtliche dinge runtergetan wie schattendetails oder reflektionen.... im prinzip hab ich nur zauberdeteils etwas über mittel damit ich voidzones und donnerknall etc sehen kann und die texturen sind auch etwas höher, mehr brauch ich nicht zum zocken....

theoretisch könnt ich scho höher machen, aber wozu, der gameinhalt interessiert mich als pve-heiler quasi garnicht weil ich kaum dazu komme ihn anzusehen, also alles runterschrauben pimpt enorm^^.....und jede frames per second sind als heiler goldwert^^

und als kleiner tipp natürlich die oldschool-lösung.... auflösung^^.... pass deine auflösung generell in jedem game immer der an welche du auch auf deinem normalen desktop benutzt, sonst muss dein pc unnötig 2 auflösungen berechnen.... schlauerweise sollte also die desktopauflösung relativ niedrig sein wenn du alles ausm game rausholen willst......das hört sich jetz natürlich kake an weil du so weniger siehst, aber glaubmir, mit dem ein oder anderen addon kansnt dein interface und die ui so skalieren dass es aussieht wie auf ner höheren auflösung..... barthender und xperl sind gut zu empfehlen, vielleicht noch sowas wie sexymap oder so, das kann man alles skalieren....


----------



## Rabaz (5. Januar 2010)

venkador schrieb:


> ich hab mein laptop grafikkarte auch overclocked aber man musses ja nich gleich übertreiben und das maximum raustackten XD es gibt gewisse tools die das was deine grafikkarte in kombination mit dem kühler verträgt ausrechnet und anzeigt auf was du overclocken kannst, weiß nich mehr wie das teil hies aber lief ma bei giga



Wenn er das voll ausreizt bringts vielleicht 3 - 5 % mehr Leistung.

Das Ding ist zu alt / zu schwach, bums aus. Es gibt keine Zaubertricks bei sowas. Die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel so weit wie möglich herabsetzen und mit dem Ergebnis leben oder was neues kaufen, das sind die beiden Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das dies nicht Stimmt. Aber denk mal an vor 5 Jahren als WOW raus kam. Da hat es solche Rechner nicht gegeben. Oder waren High End Geräte.
> Und an den Anforderungen in WOW hat sich wenig getan. WOW ist alles andere als ein Rechner und G-Kart Intensives Spiel.
> Mit ein wenig Einstellungen kann man da schon viel machen.
> 
> Sämtliche Private Chat Channel würde ich auch aus stellen. Daten die darüber nicht rein kommen können deinen Rechner auch nicht belasten.



DAS was du sagst ist einfach nur bekloppt ^^

1. WoW hat spätestens mit 3.0 ein Grafikupdate bekommen, jetzt auch mit 3.3 hat blizzard selbst gesagt das die Grafik verbessert wurde und mehr leistung beansprucht.
Wenn du dir WoW aus der Anfangszeit und jetzt anschaust, merkt man doch schon eine bessere grafik...

2. Der Chat kanal, was hat das mit der Grafik zu tun? das ist höchstens Internet belastend und evtl. 0,0001% vom CPU ^^ und bringt selbst einen Laptop nicht dazu die FPS zu killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (5. Januar 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp von jemand der das gleiche Problem hatte:
> 
> RECOUNT Killen.
> .





Durag schrieb:


> Sämtliche Private Chat Channel würde ich auch aus stellen. Daten die darüber nicht rein kommen können deinen Rechner auch nicht belasten.



Das entlastet die Grafikkarte weil ???

Mumpitz.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Januar 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Edit: Da stellt sich erstmal die Frage ob du in deinen Laptop überhaupt eine externe Graka einbauen kannst?



Ganz ehrlich ich lieg unterm Tisch!!! 



Potpotom schrieb:


> Der Speicher:
> Habe noch nie gehört, dass man RAM "abgeben" kann, von daher würde ich sagen - Speicher abgegebn kannst du nicht... die 128MB bleiben 128MB. Wenn ich mich irre, was durchaus möglich ist, verbessert mich bitte.



Naja es gibt Grafikkarten mit so genanntem shared Memory, die haben dann keinen eigenen Grafikspeicher und bedienen sich am Arbeitsspeicher. Genau wie diese Karte, die hat 128mb Videospeicher und darüber hinaus bedient sie sich am Arbeitsspeicher...

Nachrüsten ist bei einem Laptob außer RAM kompliziert bis unmöglich zumal ich glaube, dass es bei der x1200 um eine onboard chip handelt... 

Es bleibt also entweder nur eine Neuanschaffung oder mit der Leistung zu leben... und als Tipp wenn man keinen Laptop braucht (wegen Mobilität) dann schafft euch nen desktop PC an, man bekommt viel viel mehr Leistung sein Geld zudem kann man immer mal das eine oder andere Nachbessern!!!


----------



## Rysuss (5. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars anfangs ähnlich.... ich hab seit x jahren keine kohlen mehr für meinen rechner ausgegeben weil ich mir zu geizig bin allein für wow n neues system aufzustellen/kaufen^^..... jetz fragt sich einfach ob du pvp zockst oder pve....
> 
> in meinem fall ist es pve, ich habe einfach die sichtweite deutlich reduziert, weils mich nich interessiert was 5km vor mir passiert^^.... gerade als heiler brauch ich sowas nicht, dazu hab ich sämtliche dinge runtergetan wie schattendetails oder reflektionen.... im prinzip hab ich nur zauberdeteils etwas über mittel damit ich voidzones und donnerknall etc sehen kann und die texturen sind auch etwas höher, mehr brauch ich nicht zum zocken....
> 
> ...



Bin PVE-Spieler, pvp mache ich ab und zu aus langeweile..... also uninteressant für mich...

hab eben mal die sichtweite, partikeldings und so runtergschraubt, jetzt läufts deutlich besser.... hatte sichtweite auf voll oO hab ich aber nie eingestellt...

naja, läuft auf jedenfall besser... war grad naxx weekly, da gings eigentlich auch mit den fps (21fps)


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja es gibt Grafikkarten mit so genanntem shared Memory, die haben dann keinen eigenen Grafikspeicher und bedienen sich am Arbeitsspeicher. Genau wie diese Karte, die hat 128mb Videospeicher und darüber hinaus bedient sie sich am Arbeitsspeicher...



Danke dafür, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Also nu übertreib mal nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt.
Natürlich hast du recht. Doch wenn er Probleme hat könnte dies auch einen kleinen Baustein zur Beseitigung sein. Was nicht Übertragen wird kann denn Rechner nicht belasten. Auch wenn es noch so wenig ist. Und das wenige hört dann auf wenn einer hingeht und seinen neusten Epic Gegenstand in diesen Channel rein Postet. Dann wird aus dem einstmals kleinen bischen sehr viel.



Magexe schrieb:


> DAS was du sagst ist einfach nur bekloppt ^^
> 
> 1. WoW hat spätestens mit 3.0 ein Grafikupdate bekommen, jetzt auch mit 3.3 hat blizzard selbst gesagt das die Grafik verbessert wurde und mehr leistung beansprucht.
> Wenn du dir WoW aus der Anfangszeit und jetzt anschaust, merkt man doch schon eine bessere grafik...
> ...



Wenn man den Inhalt nicht versteht ist der Schreiber natürlich Bekloppt. Schon klar.

Zu1: WOW war ist und wird niemals eine High End Anwendung für G-Karten werden. Dafür gibt es ganz andere Spiele. 

Zu2: Klar ist das nur wenig was gebraucht wird. Doch wenn jemand einen Epic Gegenstand rein Postet wird aus dem einstmals kleinen bischen auf einmal eine riesen menge. Und wenn er Latenz Probleme und fps sorgen hat könnte dieses kleine bischen auch helfen. Im Gegensatz zu einem Elefanten macht ein Hamster auch nur kleine Köttel. Doch diese über einige Zeit gesammelt ist auch viel Mist. ^^



Rabaz schrieb:


> Das entlastet die Grafikkarte weil ???
> 
> Mumpitz.




Weil er keine G-Kart Probleme hat wie im Opener steht sondern fps. Und das Schwanz Meter jeden Schaden mit schreibt und eben Resourcen braucht. Und Addons welche so Dinge mit notieren sind resourcen Killer. Das weiß eigentlich jeder. Und wenn man fps Probleme hat soll man dort mal anfangen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2010)

_Das du aber grad falsch liegst fällt dir nicht auf? Er redet von FPS..

FPS : Frames per Second : Bilder pro Sekunde : Grafikkarte (und restliche Hardware..)

Du redest von DPS..das ist der Schaden pro Sekunde.._


----------



## Magexe (5. Januar 2010)

erstmal gratz zu 3 Posts nacheinander, Editieren hilft meistens...
und ganz ehrlich mit nem Item was gepostet wird verlierst du doch keine FPS o.O das wäre mir mal neu und das WoW Nicht Hardware Lastig ist, wäre mir jetzt zurzeit neu...

Meine Grafikkarte macht da stress bei wow, klar ich spiel auf Ultra mit 60+fps aber der kühler muss da was leisten und ich gammel meist bei 89grad rum...ist ne 9800gtx+ und ja die ist auch nicht sonderlich alt ^^ aber in Hardware Jahren gehört sie schon zu den frührentnern ^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. Januar 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> erstmal gratz zu 3 Posts nacheinander, Editieren hilft meistens...
> und ganz ehrlich mit nem Item was gepostet wird verlierst du doch keine FPS o.O das wäre mir mal neu und das WoW Nicht Hardware Lastig ist, wäre mir jetzt zurzeit neu...
> 
> Meine Grafikkarte macht da stress bei wow, klar ich spiel auf Ultra mit 60+fps aber der kühler muss da was leisten und ich gammel meist bei 89grad rum...ist ne 9800gtx+ und ja die ist auch nicht sonderlich alt ^^ aber in Hardware Jahren gehört sie schon zu den frührentnern ^^



Ich bin zu Faul um zu Editieren. Habe ich in 15 Jahren Internet nicht gemacht und werde ich auch in Zukunft nicht machen. Gratuliere zu keinen anderen Problemen. Na egal nicht wichtig.

Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben das es dir 100% Leistung klaut. Möchte noch mal an das Beispiel mit Elefanten und Hamster Köttel erinnern. Es ist nur ein wenig was dir Verloren geht. Doch wenn du Probleme hast solltest du auch dies mit in Betracht ziehen. 

Aber Egal. Ihr wisst ja scheinbar alles besser. Belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## Independent (6. Januar 2010)

> Weil er keine G-Kart Probleme hat wie im Opener steht sondern fps. Und das Schwanz Meter jeden Schaden mit schreibt und eben Resourcen braucht. Und Addons welche so Dinge mit notieren sind resourcen Killer. Das weiß eigentlich jeder. Und wenn man fps Probleme hat soll man dort mal anfangen.



FAIL


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Januar 2010)

Es stimmt schon was Herr Silberbart sagt! 

Es gibt natürlich Addons, die, durch das Speichern von chatlogs, oder Schadenswerten sehr schnell ziemlich groß werden können und dann zu fps Problemen führen können! Hab dies schon mehrfach gelesen! 

Natürlich hat das nichts mit der Grafikkarte zu tun! Aber der Threadersteller hat ja auch nicht gesagt, dass er ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte hat sonder generell ein Problem mit den fps. 

Natürlich war in diesem Fall wirklich die Grafikkarte Schuld an der Sache, das bedeutet aber grds. nicht, dass auch zugemüllte Addons zu plötzlichen fps Einbrüchen führen kann!


----------



## xdave78 (6. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> FAIL


hmm..selber fail würd ich ma sagen. Auf jeden Fall könenn AddOns die Performance beeinflussen. Auch wenns nicht grade die Grafikkarte ist so kann zB eine höhere CPU Belastung schon nen fps Einbruch mit sich bringen.

In diesem Fall allerdings liegt es an der X1200 - eine reine Office Karte aus heutiger sicht und selbst als sie rauskam für den Office Gebrauch gemacht. Das hat auch gar nix damit zu tun wie alt das Lappi ist. Sogar wenn du heute losgehst und dir irgendein Lappi kaufst ist es recht wahrscheinlich dass Du selbst bei WoW mit seinen inzwischen 2 Grafikupdates die Grafik extrem zurückdrehen musst. Als WoW rauskam hatte ich nen Lappi mit ner Geforce420go und 32MB...das lief zwar zäh aber PvP ohne AddOns konnte man machen. Heute undenkbar. Die Grafikkarte kann man mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit bei deinem Lappi nicht wechseln. Das geht nur bei sehr  wenigen Fabrikaten, und selbst dann zahlt man horrende Preise falls man überhaupt einen passenden Chip findet und man ihn zum laufen bringt, da es für Lappis keine Grafikstandartformfaktoren gibt wie das bei PCs der Fall ist.

Kurzum gibt es 3 Varianten:

1.) Aufhören mit WoW
2.) anderen Rechner kaufen
3.) es dabei belassen und abkotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Dave


----------



## Independent (6. Januar 2010)

Sorry habe mich verlesen. Hab gedacht, er meint, dass FPS nichts mit Grakas zu tun haben.

FAIL an mir.


----------

